# Shimmery purple



## SQUALID (Oct 3, 2009)

Earlier I asked through my blog what kind of tutorial you wanted to see, and I got many purple wishes. Of course I have done a purple eye make up for you! Enjoy!










--------------------------------------------------------------------





1. Put your primer around the eye and a thick layer of
powder underneath to easily get rid of the eyeshadow
fallouts in case you've already done your base.








2. Now paint a thick layer of creme base on
your lid and on your brow bone. Here I've used
*NYX Eyeshadow Pencil* in *Hot Pink *and *Milk*.








3. Smudge that creme base out to make it even.








3. Put a light purple eyeshadow on your inner half of 
the eyelid. Here I've used *MAD Minerals New Love*.








4. Put a purply pink on the outer part
of the lid. This is *MAD Minerals Petal*.








5. Define your crease with a dark, shimmery purple.
Put it along the top lashline to smoke the look out a bit.
I used *Make Up Store Microshadow Flamenco*.








6. Now carefully blend every harsh line.








7. Now put* Petal *on the inner half underneath the eye.








8. And put the light purple* New Love *on the outer half.








9. Fill your lashline in with *Flamenco*.








10. And blend.








11. Do your highlight. I chose a golden white from *MAD
Minerals* called *Whisper Gold*. Also line your waterline
with a white or light beige eye pencil to brighten up.








12. Do your eyeliner as preferred.








13. Do your brows and mascara. Done!


----------



## cindiaz (Oct 3, 2009)

Beautiful!


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 3, 2009)

Fabulous!!!


----------



## Dandy112 (Oct 4, 2009)

This is so pretty


----------



## nera_pooh (Oct 5, 2009)

Great look


----------



## misslulu (Oct 6, 2009)

sooooooooooo nice


----------



## Chloevien (Aug 6, 2010)

It's gorgeous


----------



## krystaj (Aug 12, 2010)

gorgeous! thank you!


----------



## aggrolounge (Sep 25, 2010)

Love, as always!


----------



## annie68 (Nov 14, 2010)

I love purples,thank you )


----------



## CurlyCara (Nov 21, 2010)

I really like that Pink NYX pencil.


----------



## kaylapaigex (Aug 27, 2012)

LOVE the nyx pencil - did you just smudge using your finger? or a tool? thanks!


----------

